# tom garage collection



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok Guys this has taken me around 6 months to build:doublesho i am still awating on a few items from dodo and from chemical guys then that should be it for a few months.

so i will let the pics do the the talking,

any coments just ask

Tom:wave:

start off with my brushes from race valeting and ellite car care










then the clay bars










foam application pads and washmits i am wating on a special wash mit which i will get pics when arives










on to spray bottels with tardis,bluebray, dodo born slipery degreaser and cleaner










snow foam megs next gen Meguiars metal polish gummy pledge autsol and Meguiars fabric brush










then on to autoglym range which will be degreasing and once used will be gone










Meguiars range










poorboys and chemical guys










dodo products more to add soon










race valting products










rain ex products










zano,billbery,swiss wax and menza










gen products










gen cloths










all a way nice and tidy


----------



## Clio1.4s (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice collection you've got there:thumb:I think i need to start buying some more stuff!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Clio1.4s said:


> Nice collection you've got there:thumb:I think i need to start buying some more stuff!!


thanks bud i dred to think how much i have spent roughly last 3 months i have spent at £300 with ellite car care :lol:

tom


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice collection, I'm also liking the organisation of brushes and pads etc (they cost a lot so are worth looking after)


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Epoch said:


> Nice collection, I'm also liking the organisation of brushes and pads etc (they cost a lot so are worth looking after)


thats true bud the pads and cloths were boxes from dun elm around £6 all to gether and the brushes box was £5 quid from b and q:thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice collection :thumb:
Wouldn't dump your AG stuff all together though, I still prefer their Fast Glass and Car Glass Polish to any other glass cleaners I've tried yet :thumb:

John


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks good mate


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Nice collection :thumb:
> Wouldn't dump your AG stuff all together though, I still prefer their Fast Glass and Car Glass Polish to any other glass cleaners I've tried yet :thumb:
> 
> John


cheers bud things like that i want stop getting all to gether but i am moveing away from ag in to dodo and poorboys thenn them.

tom


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

chris l said:


> looks good mate


thanks bud :wave:

tom


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good collection going on there. More stuff than me.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

plankton said:


> Good collection going on there. More stuff than me.


ha ha oh dear my wallet has taken a batering lol

cheers

tom


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone:wave:

just got my latest products today

dodo sourpower and a dodo washmit **** me its huge feals so soft cant waite to use it havent comb it yet but will be for i use cant tell u how happy i am.

tom


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Big collection you've got there!


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great!

I also keep buying things haha!

I done the same as you a few days ago and went and bought storage boxes to keep different things in.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers for the comments guys


----------

